# The Barn Roof



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

This Is my barn and I need to replace that sheet
I think I can tackle this job myself
I have a good long fiberglass ladder ,and I think I can tie off the ladder OK
But It would be a bit safer If I had a rope to hang on to once I step on to the roof.
I plan to tie a pc of pipe on one end and throw It over the other side and tie that end on to a fence:thumbup:
If there's a easier way I would like to hear how you would do this job.

Last thing I don't know what style of steel that Is...can any of you guys identify the roof sheet?

Thanks

Old Fence


----------



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

*Barn roof pic 2*

heres a closer look


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

i would use a proper safety harness anchored at the ridge. not sure of the metal


----------



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

*Tinner where are you*

Is there a link to a site with the roof sheet patterns???
I have been searching ,and I cant see any that match


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Whoever put that roof on probally didn't go far to get it. Check your local Feed & Seed.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The one quality company that I know of that carries the widest array of panel configurations, is MBCI, Metal Building Components Incorporated. They have several location across the U.S.

Check the local Farm & Fleet store though, because that looks like too chincy of a panel to be supplied by the regular metal panel companies.

Alternatively, ask on the www.DIYchatroom.com site. Joasis has a lot of experience working with budget panels. He may recognize it.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Lowes sells some panels like that. real thin too, just like what you've got now. menards also sells a .019 steel panel you may want to check them too. The pansla t these big boxes are cheap though, not what you'll get at a roofing supplier for sure.


----------



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

I found it I need some one to put in on for me...there's no way I'm getting up there...I just climbed the ladder...that part Is ok...but I'm not going on the roof Itself

The sheet Is 127" long 34" wide

They used nails with washers on this roof...I have a box of screws with the rubber washers ordered

How much would a job like this cost?? labor only? 
http://www.vicwest.ca/english/details.asp?id=82


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

how did you find it?


----------



## Oldfence (Feb 23, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> how did you find it?


On this site...I called the local lumber yard and asked them what they carry...Vicwest was the one, here's the link.................................... http://www.vicwest.ca/english/details.asp?id=82Its ordered and will be here next week:thumbup: they told me they don't sell those nails with the washers any more ,because of pop up...I saw a few while I was up there

Thanks again for the help guys

Fence


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Maze Nails, out of around Peru/LaSalle Illinois has the rubber gasketed nails and I never heard of specific problems with them.

Butm I would prefer gasketed hex head wood-tek screws, myself. Check out Pro-Fastening Systems. By me, they are in Arlington Heights or rolling Meadows Illinois, but they have locations around the country.

Ed


----------

